# Hanging Brass Extinguisher



## atticmint (Nov 10, 2005)

Heres a cool old hanging fire extinguisher I found.


----------



## atticmint (Nov 10, 2005)

Another pic


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 10, 2005)

that is awsome!! it has a heat sensetive head that will burst under extreme heat. dont open it ! it likley contains carbon tetrachloride. carbon tet. displaces oxygen , remiving the excellerant from the flame. looks like it is still holding pressure on the gauge. and a fitting on the side to pressureize the unit! real cool!


----------



## atticmint (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeppers full of chlorinated solvent, almost burst a nut picking it up [] . It was hard to empty because the only part I could remove was the valve on the right side, once i got it free, there was a long tube attached to the main piece that traveled into the middle of the extinguisher. I had to break the tube without ruining the threads to drain it...what a pain. Dont worry though, I am a trained technician and was wearing full personal protective equiptment and all the contents were disposed of correctlly.
  Its going to clean up really nice, will post a pic once its all shiney []


----------



## diginit (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice Find. Be careful how you clean it. Polish will destroy the collector value.


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 11, 2005)

dont clean it at all!! it will hurt the value ! leave it "as found"!!!!!


----------



## atticmint (Nov 12, 2005)

I dont usually clean them (i find a lot of different extinguishers including fire grenades). The first time I sold an old brass one on Ebay I must have received 50 emails from collectors telling me not to polish them and leave as found. 
   I will only clean this one if I can talk the wife into letting me display it someplace in the house [] wish me luck LOL


----------



## card (Nov 14, 2005)

What a great find!!  Very nice.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 14, 2005)

That is a pretty cool find. While we're on the subject of extinguishers I just listed mine on ebay. CHECK IT OUT! 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-HARDENS-IMPROVED-GRENADE-FIRE-EXTINGUISHER_W0QQitemZ7725401830QQcategoryZ4039QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atticmint (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow thats one sweet grenade. I find a lot of the newer types but nothing that old yet, heres a pic of one I found last week.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow that is cool, where do you find your grenades at? Flea markets? And how the heck is that thing standing up?


----------



## atticmint (Nov 21, 2005)

I work at a Recycle Plant that recovers old chemicals and haz waste. We do everything from Waste Days to cleaning out old labs and Universities. I found around 20 grenades this year, some nice Red Comets and a few no name. I love it when they come with the brackets [] 
  The one in the picture has flat bottom with a bit of a kick up in the middle.
  Now that you mention it, I think its the first one I have found that can stand on its own.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 22, 2005)

Dude that is awesome. Have you ever found anything really weird/interesting? My uncle had some old old unstable dynamite in his attic and had to call the bomb squad to dispose of it. HAH! I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## atticmint (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeppers, seen it all. We have had a few visits from the bomb squad. 

 Found a very cool set of fire grenades last night and a couple brass extinguishers. Will post pics soon.


----------

